# schwinn fastback bikes



## discokid (Apr 7, 2009)

hi folks thought id never find ya i am thinking of buying 1974 fastback bike in great shape arizona bike but only if i can put on a stik shift from older model can this be done is it a hard job will any model stingray shifter work really like early ones with ball knob thanks livn in the 70s


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 7, 2009)

So long as you have the overload tube and the cable you need... and the shifter is for the same amount of gears that the bike has, yeah you should have no problem.


----------

